# Wotofo Profile Mesh RTA



## CaliGuy (27/2/19)

Wotofo are launching a new RTA tomorrow based off the popular Profile Mesh RDA which packs a pretty good punch when it comes to flavour. 

*Wotofo Profile Unity RTA 
*
Super curious to see how they did the wicking for this tank because it uses a huge piece of 6mm Cotton. The Profile RDA build deck is tiny but super simple to build and wick with the Wotofo/OFRF Mesh Strip and Wotofo 6mm Cotton

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnappie (28/2/19)

If they can pull it off (wicking keeps up, no leaking) I think this will be a winner. The Profile rda made me put some very highly rated and more expensive atties down

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy (1/3/19)

Looks good, see they partnered with OFRF to include their nexMESH with this RTA which to me produces better flavour compared to Wotofo’s own Mesh as tested on the Profile RDA.

Nice clean looking RTA design, airflow looks to be on the airy side and it reminds me of the Geekvape Blitzen RTA with the Mid-Airflow section. 

*Specifications:*
Diameter: 25mm
Overall Height: 48mm
Threading: 510 thread
E-liquid Capacity: 3.5ml (5ml tube optional)
Filling Method: Top filling
Coil Type: Mesh coil
Airflow Type: Adjustable mid airflow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/3/19)

Nice looking rta as well. 

I reckon this one will be popular!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (13/3/19)

This needs to get to sa soon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Motheo (23/3/19)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> This needs to get to sa soon


https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/profile-unity-rta... that's how the mafia work 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/19)




----------



## Jono90 (26/3/19)

Got mine this morning. 

built and wicked. first go at wicking with my own cotton and im hitting it at 80w for 5 second drags! no dry hits in sight! 
Only this is. It absolutely drinks juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (26/3/19)

it is a very cool vape and feels different to say an exotic build. 
Think its not for me. so mine will be in the classies soon.


----------



## CaliGuy (26/3/19)

The vape sure is different. It’s like it got less mouth feel, like a fullness. In return you get the feeling of lots of tiny little flavour particles almost like the feeling of standing outside when there is a light drizzle of rain. 

It makes great flavour, it’s just that it such a departure from the traditional coil experience that it’s difficult to wrap ones head around what the atty is actually doing. 

So for me it took some time to get used to the Profile RDA, I even had to change my draw to slow it down taking longer for the vapour particles to do their thing on my taste buds. 

I also find the Profile Mesh Atty does better for fruity and fruity menthol flavour, something less complex is better and due to how the Mesh vaporizes the eJuice deserts and bakery flavours don’t do well in this tank. 

A lot to consider, yes the Profile RDA and likely the RTA will not be for everyone. I still prefer the Recurve RDA but there some juices that are just delicious with a mesh setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/19)

Yip after watching Mark Todd's review it isn't going to be for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/19)

Actually, I tested one last night... a bit of a struggle to get the wicking right but after two juice dumps we got it right and the vape at 45 watts was excellent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Been watching reviews on this tank. Wicking looks like a nightmare. Tank looks very big as well


----------



## CaliGuy (1/4/19)

Wicking is not that hard at all. Requires a slight mind set change as you are working with a larger coil surface area which means more cotton. If you struggle to wick regular coil RTAs the mesh could be a challenge, however it straight forward enough.

Insert cotton, give it a medium comb out. Cut cotton upwards at 45deg, them cut cotton at 90deg taking away the points created with the 45deg cut. Cotton basically needs to be a square shap instead of the usual curved downwards towards the wick ports that everyone is used too.

This method is for for the RTA. For the RDA you stop at the 45deg cut and simple tuck. Real trick is using enough cotton, Wotofo 6mm shoes lace cotton is perfect or take the entire strip of CBv2 or CB Prime, don’t split it in any way and simple twist the end to insert through the coil. That’s the correct amount of cotton to use from my testing with the RDA.


----------

